# Soundkarte vs. Onboard: Was nutzt du?



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2009)

*Was übernimmt bei dir die Soundberechnung?*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2009)

X-Fi all the way!!

Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt 

Die Xonar würde ich gerne mal mit dem Beyerdynamics MMX 300 probehören, bevor ich so viel Geld in die Karte investiere.


----------



## Neoar (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)

naja onboardsound reicht mir


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (7. Juli 2009)

[x] immer noch die gute Audigy 2 ZS am Desktop


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)

reicht mir auch


----------



## Uziflator (7. Juli 2009)

[X] Asus Xonar D2


Eine X-Fi Gamer bis vor kurzem noch


----------



## Octopoth (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1
Onboard Mist kommt bei mir nicht mehr aus den Boxen


----------



## Bond2602 (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatality Professional

Für meine Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer einfach ein muss, da hört sich jeder Onboard-sound grässlich gegen an


----------



## Naitsabes (7. Juli 2009)

X-Fi extreme Gamer + Daniel K. Software + Daniel K.  Forte Treiber (eigentlich ein Auzentech Treiber, der dank D.K. auf den PCI X-Fis läuft)

Daran können sich nichtmal die teuren PCIe Versionen klanglich messen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Juli 2009)

[x] SupremeFX X-Fi

ist aber im Endeffekt nix anderes als eine bessere onboardsoundkarte -.-


----------



## Skaos (7. Juli 2009)

onboard realtek.. ich finde irgendwie nie das geld für ne soundkarte und wenn ichs habe läuft mir doch wieder andre hardware übern weg die lauter "kauf mich" schreit.. komische sache mit den soundkarten sag ich euch


----------



## legacyofart (7. Juli 2009)

X-fi Music <3


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Juli 2009)

X-FI Extreme Musik am Haupt PC 
Terratec Aureon 5.1 am Laptop ( noch ) 
Realtek ALC 688 Onboard am zweitrechner 
Soundblaster AWE64 ISA mit 1MB Ram im RetroPC  
Sonst noch so einige Soundblaster PCI 128 mit EMU Chipsatz in div Rechnern


----------



## Namaker (7. Juli 2009)

[x]Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)
Mehr braucht's nicht.


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal die X-Fi Xtreme Music, aber leider keine Boxen. Ohne besteht jedenfalls nicht der kleinste Unterschied zum onBoard-Sound ... 

Im Laptop ist jetzt jedenfalls ein Realtek Chip.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2009)

[X] Asus Xonar D2

Vorher schon eine Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1, aber die Xonar gabs gerade "billig".


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)

Reicht erst einmal, anderes was man nicht kennt, vermisst man auch nicht  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## uk3k (7. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> X-Fi all the way!!
> 
> Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt





Hab mir irgendwann letztes Jahr ne X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty und ein Sennheiser Headset dazu gegönnt. Ich kenne seitdem den Unterschied zwischen Onboard und richtigem Sound 

Nie wieder Onboard...

mfg


----------



## eVoX (7. Juli 2009)

[x]Creative X-Fi (PCI)

X-FI Extreme Music


----------



## Rollora (7. Juli 2009)

Audigy 2 ZS.
Eine gute Soundkarte muss man eh nicht so oft ersetzen wie CPU/GPU/RAM.

Ich finds immer lächerlich, wenn jemand sagt, "mehr brauchts nicht" bei Onboardsound. Wohl noch nie ein Spiel mit gutem Sound gezockt? das ist inetwa beim Spielspaß und Spielgefühl genau der gleiche unterschied wie wenn ich Crysis mit minimale Details zocke oder mit Maximale. Wer einmal eine richtige Soundkarte&Zubehör sein eigen genannt hat, weiß wovon ich rede, alle anderen betrachte ich gar nicht mal als richige Gamer vorallem im PCG HARDWAREforum find ichs eher schade, dass man auf solch qualitätshardware verzichtet. Ich zock ja auch incht mit officemaus oder 13 Zoll Monitor. Der vergleich hinkt? Wohl kaum, wenn ich nämlich mit dem selben Argument komme wie die "onboardsoundler" - "es reicht vollkommen aus". Tja wenn mans nicht anders kennt bestimmt.
Wenn man nie Bier trinkt wird mans nicht gut finden und wenn man nie mit einer Frau schläft braucht mans ja auch in Zukunft nicht machen...


----------



## Arthemis (7. Juli 2009)

onboard + *SRS Audio Sandbox* klingt unglaublich dynamisch! Da brauch ich keine Karte mehr.


----------



## grubsnek (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative Audigy 2 Value

Die Karte war mit 40€ nicht allzu teuer und bot damals bzw. bietet immer noch guten Sound.


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)

Auzentech X-Fi Forte , KHV + besserer OPAMP + X-Fi was möcht man mehr.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Juli 2009)

Rollora schrieb:


> Audigy 2 ZS.
> Eine gute Soundkarte muss man eh nicht so oft ersetzen wie CPU/GPU/RAM.
> 
> Ich finds immer lächerlich, wenn jemand sagt, "mehr brauchts nicht" bei Onboardsound. Wohl noch nie ein Spiel mit gutem Sound gezockt? das ist inetwa beim Spielspaß und Spielgefühl genau der gleiche unterschied wie wenn ich Crysis mit minimale Details zocke oder mit Maximale. Wer einmal eine richtige Soundkarte&Zubehör sein eigen genannt hat, weiß wovon ich rede, alle anderen betrachte ich gar nicht mal als richige Gamer vorallem im PCG HARDWAREforum find ichs eher schade, dass man auf solch qualitätshardware verzichtet. Ich zock ja auch incht mit officemaus oder 13 Zoll Monitor. Der vergleich hinkt? Wohl kaum, wenn ich nämlich mit dem selben Argument komme wie die "onboardsoundler" - "es reicht vollkommen aus". Tja wenn mans nicht anders kennt bestimmt.
> Wenn man nie Bier trinkt wird mans nicht gut finden und wenn man nie mit einer Frau schläft braucht mans ja auch in Zukunft nicht machen...


Deine Aussage das leute mit Onboardsound keine richtigen Zocker sind, finde ich nun aber doch etwas hart.

Ich habe auch nur Onboardsound, aber ich nutze meinen PC auch nicht um nur Egpshooter oder so zu zocken. Mir reichts aus bei einem Strategiespiel zu wissen ob links oder rechts die Gegner herkommen


----------



## push@max (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Juli 2009)

_Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)_

Bei Battlefield 2 hat man einfach einen riesigen Vorteil mit einer X- Fi. Vorallem wenn man dazu ein Medusa NX- Headset nutzt. 

Wie oft wurde ich da schon als Cheater beschimpft. Dabei sind die anderen nur wie die Elefanten durch die Porzellanläden gestapft.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Je nach Anwendung. Onboard-Digital für die "pure", unbeeinflusste Musikwiedergabe, Audigy zum Gamen, wenn ein Game EAX in irgendeiner Form anbietet.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (7. Juli 2009)

[X] Asus Xonar D2/PM (PCI)

aber leider genau der selbe Mist wie mit Creative...
geile Hardware 
aber der Treibersupport... 
alle 3 Monate mal ein mini beta patch ohne WHQL... 
und bei DS3D GX kommt auch nix neues mehr, gerade da hätte ich von ASUS erwartet dass sie da Gas geben um Creative und ihrem EAX einzuheizen... 
aber Nüschts ist.


----------



## Namaker (7. Juli 2009)

@Rollora: Ich habe bis jetzt keine einzige Konfiguration mit Soundkarte (mehrere X-Fi) gehört, die besser war als meine mit OnBoard. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## BikeRider (7. Juli 2009)

Ich benutze eine Audigy 4 - Karte. Steht leider nicht bei der Auswahl


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2009)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> und bei DS3D GX kommt auch nix neues mehr, gerade da hätte ich von ASUS erwartet dass sie da Gas geben um Creative und ihrem EAX einzuheizen...
> aber Nüschts ist.



Da gibt es auch nichts einzuheizen. Dafür müsste man die Hardwarefähigkeiten der diversen Creative-Chips in Software nachbilden. Das wäre extrem Prozessorbelastend. Die Wiederherstellung des alten 3D-Sounds ist aber auch schon ganz vorteilhaft bei älteren Games unter Vista.


----------



## CentaX (7. Juli 2009)

Xonar DX...
Einmal nen Creative Zen X-Fi (MP3- Player) gehabt zu haben, langt völlig, nein danke, so nen miesen Support und diese Beta- Softwares hab ich echt noch nie gesehen (oh, ok, doch - bei Terratec)
(Treiber-)Aktualisierungen sind zwar auch so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden, trotzdem meiner Meinung nach ne bessere Entscheidung als Creative zu kaufen.


----------



## Tecqu (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Ich hab eine Xtreme Gamer. Ohne sie würde ich glaube ich keine Woche überleben


----------



## Piti (7. Juli 2009)

[X] _Creative X-Fi __XtremeGamer__ (PCI)


_


----------



## belle (7. Juli 2009)

[x]Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Auch ich war jahrelang ein "Onboard reicht mir völlig" - Sager, bis ich mich nach dem Kauf des Soundworks Pro Gamer 500 durchgerungen habe und für schlappe ca. 35€ eine X-Fi Xtreme Audio zulegte. Welch wunderbare neue Klang - Dimension!


----------



## Pommes (7. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx) 
Wozo eine Soundkarte wenn das G35 doch USB hat?


----------



## freakywilli3 (7. Juli 2009)

[X]Andere/ältere Creative-Karte

warum kann man hier nicht zwei verschiedene Karten wählen find ich doof also ich benutz eine Creative Audigy2 und den Onboard Realtek ALC Codec. Warum weil es einfacher ist nicht immer umzustöpseln. Im HTPC sowie im Laptop benutz ich auch den Realtek ALC. Finde den Unterschied zwischen ALC und Crative nicht so gravierend auch wenn Creative mehr Einstellungen hatt. Aja und was ich bemerkt habe ist das der ALC auf meinem Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 teils im Digitalen detailreicher spielt als die Creative. Als ausgabe diente hierbei ein Yamaha verstärker sowie boxen im wert von über 3000 pro Stück. Man sieht ich steh auf gute Akustik.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn es bei digitaler Übertragung von Musik überhaupt einen Unterschied gibt läuft da im Treiber gehörig was falsch(Sapmling-Rate passen eingestellt?) .


----------



## freakyd84 (8. Juli 2009)

_[X]Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx) für Gaming PC
[X]Creative X-Fi Elite Pro für HTPC
_


----------



## guna7 (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Ich war immer der Meinung, dass der Onboardsound völlig ausreicht. Habe mir dann aber doch eine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer gegönnt. 

Der Unterschied ist *gewaltig*! 

Kann nur jedem zu einer Soundkarte raten!


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es bei digitaler Übertragung von Musik überhaupt einen Unterschied gibt läuft da im Treiber gehörig was falsch(Sapmling-Rate passen eingestellt?) .



Ich nutze ein ähnliches Setup wie FreakyWilly und kann seine Einschätzung der Unterschiede voll und ganz unterschreiben. Das liegt bei der Audigy am Resampling, das sich nur durch alternative Treiber wie kxproject umgehen lässt. Die gibt es leider nicht für Vista. Deshalb gibts die Musik eben über Realtek, weil der Unterschied wirklich hörbar ist.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (8. Juli 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi "Xtreme Gamer PCI"


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nen Realtek OnBoard Codec 
Reicht für mich aus da ich sowieso über den Digitalen Out fahre


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)


----------



## Hübie (8. Juli 2009)

[X]Andere/ältere Creative-Karte

Audigy 4


----------



## Annihilata (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1, klingt sogar besser als meine Fatality


----------



## Tanail (8. Juli 2009)

[X] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC 883)
Der Chip kann 5.1 auf mein Teufelsystem zaubern, und die qualität ist einwandfrei. Ich seh nicht ein warum ich eine extra Soundkarte brauche ^^
Auch wenn der onboard Chip zugegebener Maßen einige Probleme verursacht bei Spielen ( zB CoD4 stürzt ab wen Mikro nicht eingesteckt ist )


----------



## mdevil666 (8. Juli 2009)

[X] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC 889a)
Wären die Treiber von Creative nicht solch ein Müll würd ich ja ne Xfi nehmen,
aber das Debakel tue ich mir nicht noch einmal an.


----------



## Jerlin (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)

hat mir eig auch immer gereicht, aber mittlerweile gehen mir die leisen Störgeräusche tierisch auf den S**k.


----------



## Puffer (8. Juli 2009)

Creative X-Fi PCI Express @Home und Creative X-Fi PCI @LAN


----------



## der_flamur (8. Juli 2009)

[x] SupremeFX II X-Fi
Ich weiß nicht, ob man diese als normale Soundkarte sehen darf.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCIe) Xtreme Audio
Meiner Meinung völlig ausreichend.


----------



## jackdan2405 (8. Juli 2009)

[X] ganz andere Soundkarte

Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1
bin sehr zufrieden damit und würde sie nicht mehr hergeben!


----------



## Baker79 (8. Juli 2009)

[X] Asus Xonar DX (PCI Express)
nachdem mir der Realtek ALC onboardchip tierisch auf die Nerven ging. Nun ist Ruhe und ich hab endlich nen brauchbaren upmix auf 5.1.


----------



## Altair94 (8. Juli 2009)

Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)

Onboard aber ne richtige Soundkarte soll auch mal bald folgen.


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)

Ich würde gerne mal eine gute Soundkarte zum Vergleich hören, bevor ich mir eine kaufe


----------



## Ezio (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich nutze ein ähnliches Setup wie FreakyWilly und kann seine Einschätzung der Unterschiede voll und ganz unterschreiben. Das liegt bei der Audigy am Resampling, das sich nur durch alternative Treiber wie kxproject umgehen lässt. Die gibt es leider nicht für Vista. Deshalb gibts die Musik eben über Realtek, weil der Unterschied wirklich hörbar ist.


Irgendwie hatte ich beim Antworten die X-FI im Kopf.
Bei der Audigy ist der Fall ziemlich klar:
44,1khz hardwired zu 48khz.

Afaik ging das aber noch nicht ein mal mit kx weg.


----------



## gharbi_sam (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio


----------



## Flaym (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)

nutze ich hauptsächlich mit meinem Headset,
sowie eine X-Fi Xtreme Audio für meine 5.1 Boxen.


----------



## lvr (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (anderer Hersteller)


----------



## KTMDoki (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)

ein gute Creative X-Fi Titanium Pro 

feines Teil mit meinem Yamaha Rx-V1500 zusammen


----------



## -_Elvis_- (8. Juli 2009)

_[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)
alc 889 auf nem ga-ma790x-ud4p
ich glaub bevors ne soundkarte gibt gibts erstmal neue boxen
aber aktuell bin ich noch zufrieden
_


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2009)

Creative X-Fi PCI.

Als Nutzer eines 7.1 Surround-Systems und hochwertigem Headset und als Profizocker ist und bleibt für mich die Elite Pro die einzige Wahl


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juli 2009)

_[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)_

Und zwar die Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium.


----------



## _hellgate_ (8. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juli 2009)

X-Fi Xtreme Music - ich schließe mein concept E magnum PE doch nicht an so nen onboardschrott... 
ganz abgesehen von EAX-effekten etc... ich habe herausgefunden dass die atmosphäre eines spiels unheimlich leidet wenn der sound verkrüppelt wiedergegeben wird, also gilt es das zu vermeiden


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2009)

_[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)
Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer (Desktop)

[x] _Onboard-Codec von Realtek  (Notebook)


----------



## PCTom (8. Juli 2009)

_[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Xtreme Gamer schon alleine wegen meinen Battlefield 
_


----------



## underloost (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx) ALC889A 

onboard-sound reicht mir vollkommen


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Soundblaster X-Fi per PCI, da man sowas als zocker einfach braucht^^


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich beim Antworten die X-FI im Kopf.
> Bei der Audigy ist der Fall ziemlich klar:
> 44,1khz hardwired zu 48khz.
> Afaik ging das aber noch nicht ein mal mit kx weg.



Hardwired stimmt für den Standard-(Front-)Line-Out. Kx kann da auch nix dran ändern. Allerdings kann kx Rear-Out als Standard-Ausgang routen und die Kanäle sind nicht hardwired. Simpler Trick, aber wirksam. Einfach umstöpseln und bitgenaue Wiedergabe genießen.


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> X-Fi all the way!!
> 
> Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt
> 
> Die Xonar würde ich gerne mal mit dem Beyerdynamics MMX 300 probehören, bevor ich so viel Geld in die Karte investiere.


Wer meint, onboard Sound wäre toll, muss wirklich taub sein. Mein MMX 300 an der X-FI Titanium klingt einfach traumhaft.

Diese Kombination lässt mich zum ersten mal seit Jahren wieder bewusst Musik hören. Also ohne mich anderweitig abzulenken.

Selbst das Teufel Concept E magnum klingt gegen das MMX 300 mau.


----------



## HÄGAR (9. Juli 2009)

Hast Recht .Finde Onboardsound auch echt flach. Hört sich an wie wenn ein Aff in nen Blecheimer schreit.Aber manche Leute höhren auch keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Getthoblaster und einer Hi Fi Anlage.


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

Seit ich das MMX 300 habe, kaufe ich wieder CDs, bzw versuche nur Flac oder 320 kbit Dateien zu bekommen.

@ Onboardsounduser

Bitte lest doch alle mal diesen Erfahrungsbericht und probiert es selbst aus! 

3DCenter Forum - Neue Erkenntnis: X-Fi + gute Kopfhörer = neues Spielerlebnis


----------



## locojens (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI) für den Daddelkasten und am Apfel eine Terratec DMX Fire USB wegen 5.1 .


----------



## chrissv2 (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)

umgestiegen von audigy 2 zs, war n teurer fehlkauf

mfg
chris


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

chrissv2 schrieb:


> [x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)
> 
> umgestiegen von audigy 2 zs, war n teurer fehlkauf
> 
> ...


?! Was soll daran ein Fehlkauf gewesen sein?


----------



## ashura hades (9. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> X-Fi all the way!!
> 
> Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt
> 
> Die Xonar würde ich gerne mal mit dem Beyerdynamics MMX 300 probehören, bevor ich so viel Geld in die Karte investiere.



Stimme ich erst mal voll und ganz zu, nur... man braucht auch mal entsprechende Boxen um die Qualität einer guten Soundkarte umzusetzten, außerdem haben auch ATX-Boards nicht unbegrenzt Platz, mit SLI kann das schnell eng werden, besonders wenn man Dual-Slot Karten einsetzt. Also eher was für den HTPC.


----------



## Potman (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Asus Xonar (PCI Express)

Eigentlich hab ich ne PCI-E Xonar DX eingebaut, aber hatte seit dem Probleme mit ein paar Games (StaklerCS, OFP, MassEffect) Zurzeit benutze ich wieder mein OnboardSound und siehe da die besagten Games laufen...


----------



## myladoom (9. Juli 2009)

[X]   Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio (PCI)
Habe öfters gelesen das das keine richtige X-Fi is kann mir das einer bestätigen (mit einen nach weiß)
Danke


----------



## ck0184 (9. Juli 2009)

[X] Creative X-fi Xtreme Gamer (PCI)

@myladoom
Soweit ich weiss, ist auf der Audio kein vollwertiger X-fi Chip verbaut. Imho wird EAX 1-4 nur emuliert und EAX5 gar nicht unterstützt. Solltest dir am besten mal die Spezifikationen auf der Herstellerseite ansehen. 

Die anderen X-fis von Creative unterscheiden sich dann nur noch durch zusätzlichen Schnick-schnack 
Deshalb is meine Wahl auf die Gamer gefallen. Hat mich nur nen Fuffi gekostet und bin rundum zufrieden!

Mfg


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn Creative die Karte X-Fi nennt, dann ist es auch eine. 
Aber im Ernst: Die Xtreme Audio hat einen billigeren Soundprozessor drauf, definitiv ist das nicht der Emu 20kx der "richtigen" X-Fi-Karten.

Nachweis? Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Replicator (9. Juli 2009)

die Audigy 2, reicht mir vollkommen...
im nächsten PC wirds dann nur noch onboard Sound sein


----------



## Bleifrei (9. Juli 2009)

[x]_Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)

wobei ich sagen muss: leider

hätte lieber ne xonar nehmen sollen
_


----------



## ~DrUmCoDe~ (9. Juli 2009)

ESI JULI@-24bit/192kHz 

ESI Audiotechnik GmbH - Juli@

Geiles Teil ..


----------



## fadade (9. Juli 2009)

X-Fi Titanium

Coole Feautures und annehmbarer Preis


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)


----------



## UTDARKCTF (9. Juli 2009)

Nach dem schlechten Treibersupport seitens Creativ (Vista 64) hab ich letztes Jahr meine X-fi rausgeschmissen und nutze Realtek Onboard .


----------



## Zsinj (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)
Will mir zwar schon länger mal was "richtiges" zulegen, aber irgendwie, naja das Geld lässt sich auch in anderen Dingen anlegen 
Zudem kostet eine brauchbare Soundkarte die auch was hergibt nen kleinen Batzen. Unter 70-100€ braucht man gar nicht anfangen wollen. 

Ajo, nen Soundkarten Roundup gabs in der PCGH glaub auch schon länger nicht mehr - im Einkaufsführer findet man mittlerweile auch nichts mehr zu Soundkarten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2009)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Ajo, nen Soundkarten Roundup gabs in der PCGH glaub auch schon länger nicht mehr - im Einkaufsführer findet man mittlerweile auch nichts mehr zu Soundkarten



Hm? In der Ausgabe 04/2009 haben wir alle interessanten Neuerscheinungen (X-Fi Forte, Xonar Essence STX, etc.) getestet. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CojaboBerlin (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative Audigy 2 (PCI)

Bin mit der Karte immer noch super zufrieden. Gibt nichts besseres für mich. Die XFi oder Nachfolger kommen in meinen nächsten PC! Blöd nur, dass das noch lange dauern wird, weil sich Microsoft dagegen entschieden hat Windows 7 den 64 Bit Modus zu geben. Und Vista ist ja schließlich nicht mehr das neueste, wenn bald Direct X11 mit Windows 7 kommt. Der PC war nämlich für nächstes Jahr geplant.


----------



## Zsinj (9. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hm? In der Ausgabe 04/2009 haben wir alle interessanten Neuerscheinungen (X-Fi Forte, Xonar Essence STX, etc.) getestet.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


wo er recht hat, hat er recht 
Hab nur in den letzten paar Ausgaben gesucht und im Einkaufsführer stand leider auch nichts dazu. Aber jetzt hab ichs  gefunden. 

Muss mal schaun, vielleicht ring ich mich ja mal noch dazu durch zu investieren. Aber erst ist der PII dran.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hm? In der Ausgabe 04/2009 haben wir alle interessanten Neuerscheinungen (X-Fi Forte, Xonar Essence STX, etc.) getestet.


Dann finde ich es schade dass ihr Audiotrak und Club 3D(oder hattet ihr die Agrippa mal im Test?) nicht für interessant erachtet.


----------



## MainBrain (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Ganz andere Soundkarte

Habe seit ca. 3,5 Jahren eine AuzenTech X-Mystique 7.1 Gold. Hat DDL und ist optisch mit meinem Denon Receiver verbunden. Macht einen Supersound und durch DolbyDigitalLive brauche ich auch kein EAX in Games, der Raumklang ist beeindruckend. Die Karte hat schon einige Aufrüstungen überlebt und ich sehe auch keinen Grund die Auzen in Zukunft zu ersetzen (Win7-Treiber sind auch schon in der Mache ).


----------



## kenji_91 (9. Juli 2009)

Gute alte X-Fi Xtreme Music.


----------



## mycel-x (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mich PCGH Olli nur anschließen.Wer Onboard ausreichend findet ist blind auf den Ohren oder hatte noch nie das "Vergnügen"zu vergleichen.Als ich bei einem Freund da er sich gerade eine X-Fi einbauen wollte den Vergleich hatte war es klar das ich auch eine eXtreme Gamer PCI haben wollte.Dann noch Teufels Conzept-F (Revision 2) dazu und ich bin immernoch glücklich.
Schwarz/Weiß,Gut/Böse,Tag/Nacht,Positiv/Negativ,Duron/Phenom II,X-Fi/Onboard.
Mehr muss man dazu glaube ich nicht sagen.


----------



## demanio (9. Juli 2009)

Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer, meiner Meinung nach ein riesen Unterschied zu onboard.


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

> Dann noch Teufels Conzept-F (Revision 2) dazu und ich bin immernoch glücklich.


Wobei ich beim CEM2 die beinahe nicht vorhandenen Mitten sehr bemängeln muss. Sobald wieder Geld da ist, fliegt das Teil gegen was hochwertigeres im Bereich um 600-800€.


----------



## ToTm@n (9. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

@ *X-Fi XtremeMusic *


----------



## Athlon76 (9. Juli 2009)

[X] Asus Xonar (PCI Express)

Hatte vorher CreATIVE, WILL ABER NIE WIEDER: asus ROCKT!!!


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. Juli 2009)

Realtec Onboard Sound
Ich hab einfach kein Geld für ein gutes 5.1 System und bei meinem bringts eine gute Soundkarte einfach nicht.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## .::ASDF::. (10. Juli 2009)

[X] ältere Creative-Karte: Sound Blaster Audigy Player ca. 8 Jahre alt


----------



## Stroiner (10. Juli 2009)

creative xtreme music


----------



## smaXer (10. Juli 2009)

realtak mit sennheiser pc350 , ich würde ja gerne eine einbauen, aber ich habe einfach keinen platz 
Bin aber auch so sehr zufrieden


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juli 2009)

~DrUmCoDe~ schrieb:


> ESI JULI@-24bit/192kHz
> Geiles Teil ..



Aber für Gamer total irrelevant.


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2009)

smaXer schrieb:


> realtak mit sennheiser pc350 , ich würde ja gerne eine einbauen, aber ich habe einfach keinen platz
> Bin aber auch so sehr zufrieden


Was für eine Verschwendung. Du hast wirklich keinen PCIe oder PCI SLot frei?


----------



## CrysisCore (10. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi Music


----------



## weeza (10. Juli 2009)

hatte vor meiner x-fi music mein_ Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition_ onboard betrieben.

seit dem ich die soundkarte drinnen hatte ist für mich klar:

"nie wieder ohne soundkarte!"


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juli 2009)

[X] Ganz andere Soundkarte

Die Asus Supreme II X-Fi die bei meinem Board dabei war. Werd ich aber noch gegen eine X-Fi tauschen, sobald ich mal besser Boxen hab.


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (10. Juli 2009)

[X] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)


----------



## neo9903 (10. Juli 2009)

ASUS Xonar DX

vorher XFI Platinum.

Der analoge Part der ASUS is um einiges Besser als die XFi und endlich funktionierende Treiber und Software


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Juli 2009)

_[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)_ 

die gute X-Fi Titanium Pro macht was sie machen soll, guten Sound produzieren und das sehr gut!


----------



## MG42 (10. Juli 2009)

[x] Ne onboard Lösung   /*Realtek ALC 655*/


----------



## Kane587 (11. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)
wenn ich mal reich bin, wirds wohl eine Dedizierte werden, bis dahin, reicht es völlig.


----------



## Species0001 (11. Juli 2009)

[x] Audigy 2 Platinum

Hatte noch nie Onboard-Sound und will es auch gar nicht.


----------



## Flotter Geist (11. Juli 2009)

_[x]Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)_   ,Titanium einfach hammer das Teil!


----------



## netwizzard (11. Juli 2009)

Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)


----------



## Player007 (11. Juli 2009)

[x] _Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)

Ein ALC 889 auf einem P35-DS3R von Gigabyte 

Gruß
_


----------



## micky12 (11. Juli 2009)

[x] _Onboard-Codec (anderer Hersteller)_ reicht mir


----------



## utacat (11. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard Realtek ALC xxxx)

Gruß utacat


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2009)

Creative X-Fi Titanium ftw!!!
hab zwar ein mieses 5.1 system für 29,99 dran, aber finde trotzdem, dass sich einiges geändert hat, vor allem in EAX-Games...


----------



## PiEpS (12. Juli 2009)

Nutze eine gute alte Audigy 4 und im 2t PC werkelt eine (Steinzeit) Soundblaster live 5.1.
 Ja, das war mal ne Karte.


----------



## Biosman (12. Juli 2009)

wow, es nutzen mehr leute eine Soundkarte als den Onboard mist  Freut mich das die leute dazu gelernt haben in den letzten jahren.


----------



## Ripcord (12. Juli 2009)

[x] _Onboard-Codec (anderer Hersteller)_ - Analog Devices ADI AD1988B

Da ich nur ein Teufel Cocept E Magnum habe wird sich eine hochwertige Karte wohl kaum lohnen, oder?
Sind ja nicht grade Studioboxen.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2009)

Ein Teufel System an dem onboard Scheiss ist totale Verschwendung.


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)
Vielleicht kommt eine SK rein, wenn ich mir neue Lautsprecher hole.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (12. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)  

Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music  seit ca 3 Monaten im meinem PC (Soundqualität ist genial)
nie wieder onboard!!


----------



## drWatson (13. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi ExtremeGamer Fatal!ty
-->unübertroffener Sound! 

@Uziflator
ist der Sound mit der Asus Karte merklich besser als mit der Creative?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juli 2009)

[x]Onboard(Realtek ALC xxx)
bei der nummer muss ich jetzt passen, reicht mir aber auch


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juli 2009)

X-Fi extreme Gamer.....!Top Sound,werde mir nur noch soundkarten holen,nie wieder onboardsound!


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Juli 2009)

[x] Realtek

Beschleunigt ne Soundkarte eig auch die Soundberechnung? Also z.B. bei Programmen, bei denen man mit mehreren Audiospuren arbeitet. Oder verbessert die "bloß" die Klangqualität und bringt gewisse Features mit sich?


----------



## Madz (14. Juli 2009)

Entlastet die CPu. Beispielsweise rennt BF2 damit 10-15fps schneller.


----------



## Stevii (14. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx) 
da steck ich mein Geld eher woanders rein.


----------



## majorguns (14. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI) 
Die gute alte X-Fi Xtreme Music, werde mich nie wieder mit Onboard Sound zufrieden geben


----------



## Carter (14. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> [x]Creative X-Fi (PCI)
> 
> X-FI Extreme Music



jo is auch n schönes teil so rein optisch gesehn


----------



## Romux (14. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)


----------



## mysteria@amd (14. Juli 2009)

ich benutz Onboard sound für skype, und zum musikhören und für das mikrofon für skype eine creative soundkarte.

Hat den vorteil, dass ich nichts umstecken muss wenn ich skype und das ich über die boxen musik hören kann, während ich mein headset aufhabe und meinen gesprächspartnern zuhöre 

mfg


----------



## GokuSS4 (15. Juli 2009)

Hab noch ne Audigy 2ZS, will die jemand gegen ne X-Fi tauschen x)


----------



## Blackdeamon (15. Juli 2009)

danach wirds eine x-fi vieleicht auf pce.


----------



## Stumpf (15. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative Audigy 2 (PCI)

Und das wird auch noch eine ganze Weile so bleiben, es sei denn jemand schenkt mit eine bessere...


----------



## non_believer (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ne X-Fi Extreme Audio drin.


----------



## Reaping_Ant (16. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Die Elite Pro. Eine wunderbare Soundkarte. Leider gibt es bis heute kein adäquates PCIe Modell, die Essence STX würde mich aber klanglich schon einmal interessieren.


----------



## jed_ka (16. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)

ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## stullexy (16. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> [x] immer noch die gute Audigy 2 ZS am Desktop


 Japp , + Kx-Treibern (zwecks ultimativer Konfigurierbarkeit) , + redocneXk (Freeware Software Encoder der auch mit der X-Fi und Creative Treibern funktioniert) um einen Dolby Digital Live Stream zum Receiver zu schicken.


----------



## MB-present (17. Juli 2009)

Seit 3 Tagen ne Asus Xonar DX mit nem Concept C 300

und das sind Welten zu onboard mit 20 Euro Logitech vorher ^^ lohn sich auf jeden fall wenn man gerne gut Musik hört und mit 5.1 zocken möchte (hab mal in CoD getestet und der Sound ist genial)

mfg


----------



## AranoiT (17. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi 
Also mein Gamer-PC hat die: X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
und mein Arbeits-PC hat die: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series 
Beides super Soundkarten und würde ich auch nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Juli 2009)

Creative X-Fi (PCI)


----------



## RedBrain (17. Juli 2009)

[X] Realtek ALC888  auf GigaByte GA-M56S-S3

geht so, in august steige ich auf Xonar DS 7.1 um.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (17. Juli 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi PCI
Hab seit ca. 2 Monaten eine X-Fi Xtreme Gamer. Im Nachhinein empfinde ich die dafür ausgegebenen 70€ als zu viel, meine neue Soundanlage (Edifier S530D, danke für den Test liebe Redaktion! ) bietet nämlich mit digitalem Anschluss die gleiche Soundqualität - gut, vielleicht ist mein Gehör bloß nicht scharf genug um gewisse Unterschiede herauszuhören. Aber auf EAX bin ich nicht angewiesen, ebenso nicht auf DTS oder Dolby Digital Live mangels Surround-Sound. Immerhin bietet die karte solche Sachen wie den Crystalizer und CMSS-3D, ersteres verbessert besonders in alten, qualitativ schlechten Musikstücken den Sound. Mit den Tools lassen sich manchmal auch interessante Dinge machen (z.B. den Soundstream aufnehmen, so wie er zu den Boxen geschickt wird - "Was sie hören")


----------



## DON (17. Juli 2009)

[X] Onboard-Codec (anderer Hersteller)
Eine ADI1988B SoundMax HD Audio. Aber kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich für diesen chip ein aktuellen treiber herbekomme habe immernoch den standart treiber der beim Mainboard beilag(Asus M3N-HT Deluxe). auf der asus seite finde ich auch keinen aktuellen und google sagt mir auch nix.


----------



## Ecle (17. Juli 2009)

Hab ne X-FI, bereue es aber sie gekauft zu haben (100€ damals). Mein Mainboard hat einen Realtek ALC889A, wohl der beste Audio-Onboard Sound und von der Qualität höre ich keinen Unterschied, habe einen genauen Vergleichstest gemacht.
Einziger Vorteil wäre für mich EAX, aber das unterstützt von meinen Spielen nur Bioshock wirklich.


----------



## Madz (17. Juli 2009)

> Hab ne X-FI, bereue es aber sie gekauft zu haben (100€ damals). Mein Mainboard hat einen Realtek ALC889A, wohl der beste Audio-Onboard Sound und von der Qualität höre ich keinen Unterschied


Sorry, aber wer dabei keinen Unterschied hört, muss taub sein. Womit gibst du deinen Sound wieder?


----------



## Fleetcommander (18. Juli 2009)

(x) Realtek Codec HD Audio xxx auf Asus P5Q - Pro

5.1 Soundausgabe auf Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Headset

Klang und Einstellungen sind einfach super. Selbst bei Stereomaterial funktioniert der Upmix zu 99% hevorragend und DVD schauen mit 5.1
wird gleich zu einem völlig neuen Erlebnis. (bestes Beispiel hierfür ist meines Erachtens nach Star Wars Episode III, die Raumschlacht über Coruscant, bei der man selbst kleinste Trümmerteile, die irgendwo dagegenstoßen Raummäßig registriert)

Kein Vergleich mit alten Onboard Soundchips, die statt starken wummernden Bässen nur dumpfes und verzerrtes Klangbild erzeugten.
(Wie zb. auf meinem alten MSI S.939 Board)

Das einzige wo mir eine Creative Karte abgeht, ist die Soundbearbeitung mit Magix Music Maker Pro. Dort fehlen nun einige Bearbeitungs, Aufnahme und Filtermethoden, die beim bearbeiten von Dance-, Trance-, Techno-  (usw) Tracks einfach unentbehrlich sind.

Aber ansonsten hab ich keinerlei Kritikpunkte an diesem Geilen Chip...

Früher hatte ich Soundblaster Live / 2002-2004 + 2006-2008 (veraltet) und Audigy 2 ZS / 2005-2006 (2006 bei nem Kurzschluss abgefackelt...)


----------



## Homerclon (19. Juli 2009)

[x] _Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC[650])

_ Bei meinem nächsten PC kommt aber eine X-Fi TI rein.


----------



## Bier (19. Juli 2009)

Im Moment noch onboard aber da ich jetzt mein Teufel Concept E Magnum PE und mein speedlink Medusa NX5.1 hab werd ich mir qohl bald ne vernünftige Creative zulegen


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Juli 2009)

[x] Ganz andere Soundkarte

Es muß nicht immer eine Creative X-Fi sein! Ich verwende eine Terratec 5.1 Fun PCI.
Die ist für die angeschlossenen "Brüllwürfel" von Creative allemal gut genug.


----------



## Antichrist (19. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt



Wow, fast jeder zweite Voter hat schlechte Ohren oder ist gar taub! 
Müssen die "Killerspiele" sein, die verursachen viel mehr Schaden als man bisher anzunehmen wagte! 

Für die meisten User mit Standard PC Boxen anstelle nem High End Hifi System tut es onboard allemal! Zudem ist das ganze gut ins system intergreiert, Creative ist doch ne einzige Krankheit, Treiber/Support und Kompatibilität war doch nie deren Stärke. Die Preise so mancher Creative Karten und die zweifelhafte Modellpolitik sind doch eigentlich nur Abzocke in einem längst verlorenen Kampf.

Musicmaniacs mögen andere Ansprüche haben, aber fürs Gaming und ein bisschen Musikgedudel zwischendurch reicht es.

Realtek Sound ist so pflegeleicht dagegen 
ADI ist in der Tat Müll.

Man sollte mal einen Hörtest mit normalen Usern machen, wer wirklich einen Unterschied hört zwischen einem guten onboard sound und einer separaten Soundkarte 




DON schrieb:


> [X] Onboard-Codec (anderer Hersteller)
> Eine ADI1988B SoundMax HD Audio. Aber kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich für diesen chip ein aktuellen treiber herbekomme habe immernoch den standart treiber der beim Mainboard beilag(Asus M3N-HT Deluxe). auf der asus seite finde ich auch keinen aktuellen und google sagt mir auch nix.


Meide in Zukunft Mainboards mit ADI, ist das beste was man tun kann. Die bieten nämlich ganz einfach keinen Treibersupport und das was man bekommt ist eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Madz (19. Juli 2009)

> aber fürs Gaming und ein


Du unterschätzt den Vorteil, den man in einigen Spielen durch guten Sound hat gewaltig.


----------



## Antichrist (19. Juli 2009)

Was für einen Vorteil???

Du unterschätzt den Vorteil den man durch bessere Hardware anstatt durch verschwendetes Geld für eine Soundkarte hat 

Selbst für den Preis einer X-Fi Titanium (Einstiegsmodell) kann man sich gleich ne CPU oder Grafikkartenklasse höher zulegen. Bei Geizhals die Karte mit den meisten Zugriffen.

Und dann dieses lächerliche Produktlineup, wenn ich sowas schon lese: "Fatal1ty Champion" oder "XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series"... Da weiss ich schon wie die Zielgruppe aussieht die bereit ist dafür zu löhnen - vorallem noch wesentlich mehr als für die "einfache" Titanium!  Sollte nen "Moddingpreis" für die lächerlichsten Produkte und Namenskonstrukte geben. And the Winner is...


----------



## Madz (19. Juli 2009)

Als ehemaliger Pro-Battlefield 2 Spieler (aliengaming/Bioxar) weiss ich, daß man einen Shooter über mindestens 50-60% über das Gehör und die Geräuschortung gewinnt.

Sound, vorallem wenn er die Richtung aus der er kommt, perfekt wiedergibt, liefert dir enorm viele Spielinformationen und einen gewaltigen Spielvorteil. Mit einer Onboard-Karte/schlechtem Headset (hatte ein Sennheiser PC 161) ist so etwas niemals möglich.


----------



## Antichrist (19. Juli 2009)

Ist ja gut möglich, dann hat die ganze Sache ja tatsächlich einen Mehrwert für dich.
Als Pro-Spieler bist Du dann aber auch nicht unbedingt sehr repräsentativ für den Durschnittsspieler mit normalen Anforderungen.

Und Du meinst der Raumklang wäre so deutlich höherwertiger, dass dir DAS den entscheidenden Vorteil verschafft? Klingt für mich unglaubwürdig.

Da würde ich eher das Argument gelten lassen, dass jemand Wert auf sehr gut klingende Musik legt und diesbezüglich viel über den PC und ein sehr hochwertiges Lautsprechersystem macht.


----------



## Madz (19. Juli 2009)

> Und Du meinst der Raumklang wäre so deutlich höherwertiger, dass dir DAS den entscheidenden Vorteil verschafft? Klingt für mich unglaubwürdig.


Nicht der Raumklang, sondern die Präzision der Wiedergabe. Mit meinem Beyerdynamic MMX 300 und der X-Fi Titanium höre ich beispielsweise bei Beethovens 9. (Flac) die Position jedes noch so leisen Instruments im Orchester. Genauso ist es dann auch im Spiel.

Spielsounds sind enorm wichtig. Alleine das klicken einer geworfenen Granate verrät dir viel über die Position des Gegners, genauso wie Nachladegeräusche oder leiseste Schritte. Billigkopfhörern und onboard Sound fehlt diese 100% ige Präszision.
Zudem verbessert guter Sound die Spielathmosphäre enorm und erhöht das "mitten drin Gefühl".


----------



## DON (20. Juli 2009)

> Zitat:
> 
> 
> > Zitat von DON Beitrag anzeigen
> ...


OK, dann werde ich mich mal in zukunft mal nach einer soundkarte umschauen. Leider bräuchte ich dann auch warscheinlich wieder neue boxen hab gerade diese teile auf meinem schreibtisch ->KLICK Hab ich ma für 30€ im "ich bin doch nicht blöd" markt gekauft. Aber sonst ist das MB bis auf den soundchip ziemlich gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

Ich vertraue immer einer extra Soundkarte, man hört den Unterschied einfach.
Seit Jahren Creative.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. Juli 2009)

[x] Asus Xonar (PCI Express) 

Seit kurzem aber erst, genauer eine "Asus Xonar DX/XD"....
Und ich kann "quanti" nur zustimmen, man hört den Unterschied zwischen Onboard Sound und guter Soundkarte einfach...
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2009)

> Leider bräuchte ich dann auch warscheinlich wieder neue boxen hab gerade diese teile auf meinem schreibtisch ->KLICK Hab ich ma für 30€ im "ich bin doch nicht blöd" markt gekauft. Aber sonst ist das MB bis auf den soundchip ziemlich gut


Kauf dir mal ein vernünftiges Teufel System!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI) und zwar die Xtreme Gamer an einem Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition.


----------



## Astimon (20. Juli 2009)

Onboard reicht mir zum Glück noch.
Ich werde mich so lange wie möglich von Soundkarten fernhalten, so spare ich wichtiges Geld, das ich in andere Dinge stecken kann


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Und zwar ne Music OEM (Dell), die ich kostenlos bekommen hatte.
Da verzichtet man nicht .
Und man will auch nie mehr seine Ohren mit Onboard beleidigen .


----------



## neumond1981 (21. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)
Habe auf meinem Foxconn BlackOps den Realtec, ich muss zugeben, dass die das gut gelöst haben. Der Onboardchip ist abgeschirmt, so dass keine lästigen nebengeräusche entstehen, wie es sonst der fall bei Onboard lösungen der Fall ist.


----------



## onkelteddys (22. Juli 2009)

_Asus Xonar (PCI Express) (x) und bin sehr zufrieden damit
_


----------



## grasshopper0815 (22. Juli 2009)

[x]Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Bei mir befeuert die Xtreme Music ein Logitech X230 und 2 umgebaute Acoustic Audio H-CD12 an einem Pioneer A-307R Stereo-Amp. Mit Onboardsound will ich mir das gar nicht erst vorstellen...


----------



## Jason22 (22. Juli 2009)

[x] ALC888 (onboard)
Wenn mir jemand ne X-Fi schenkt, ändere ich meine Meinung


----------



## micha2 (22. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> X-Fi all the way!!
> 
> Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt


 
oder nen gutes USB Headset wie mein G35

aber mal so nebenbei. vergleich mal mit aktuellen onboardsound. 
wenn du nicht gerade das hörvermögen eines hundes hast, stellst du da kaum noch unterschiede fest.
es sei denn du nutzt 4,95€ lautsprecher.
ich habe meine x-fi für gutes geld bei ebay verkauft(habe vista64bit). bereut habe ich es nicht.
das G35 hat die X-Fi mehr als gut ersetzt.

was spielen angeht, staune ich hier über einige nicht schlecht. spielen die oder hören die dem rauschen des grases zu?
wenn ich zocke ist der sound sogar meist runtergedreht, weil ich mich mit meinen teammitgliedern abspreche.
einige hier scheinen richtige gegner mit computeranimierten polterköpfen zu verwechseln.
wenn mir einer erzählt, das musik mit ner X-fi gut klinkt, kann ich das noch nachvollziehen. das mach ich aber über meine stereoanlage.
aber wenn einer sagt, das er dem sound lauscht beim zocken, kann ich nur sagen, das ich solch einen selbsternannten zocker bei ner lan nicht in meinem team haben möchte.
das sind keine zocker!!
maximal möchtergernspieler.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (22. Juli 2009)

[x] Asus Xonar Essence STX (PCIe) 

ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seitdem die meine AKG K530 mit ordentlich Spannung befeuert, ist Musik jedes mal ein Erlebnis. Von so einem ausgewogenen und gleichzeitig mächtigen Klangbild konnte ich mit meiner XiFi nur träumen.

Bald kommen die Beyerdynamic DT990 2005 ins Haus. 

beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 2005 (481.807) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 


Edit

Oder die AKG K701...

AKG K 701 weiß Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

...oder die Senni HD600.

Sennheiser HD 600 (004465) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Madz (22. Juli 2009)

Wow, da weiss jemand endlich mal guten Sound zu schätzen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juli 2009)

XFi Xtreme Music, bestimmt schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber immer noch ein Arbeitstier. Wenn der Treiber nicht so ... wäre.


----------



## fuxx (23. Juli 2009)

_[X] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)

reicht für meine Zwecke völlig aus
_


----------



## juergen28 (24. Juli 2009)

[X] Asus Xonar D2


----------



## Balder (24. Juli 2009)

[X]Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 ( PCI ) auch wenn ein X-Fi Chip drin steckt ist sie von den Komponenten die bessere Variante 
Dazu mein schönes PC350 von Sennheiser und alles ist gut  hat noch wer nen Tipp für eine gute Soundanlage?
Wenn ja bitte pn an mich


----------



## Madz (24. Juli 2009)

Die hochpreisigen Teufel Systeme an 300€ aufwärts.


----------



## GamerXII (26. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)

muss derzeit ausreichen


----------



## micha2 (26. Juli 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Die hochpreisigen Teufel Systeme an 300€ aufwärts.


 
wieso 300€?
das concept c100 2.1 gibts ab 149€
5.1 systeme von teufel gehen ab 179€ los.


----------



## Madz (26. Juli 2009)

Weil die Concept GEräte sich durch so gut wie garnicht vorhandene Mitten auszeichnen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Juli 2009)

Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## dok81 (26. Juli 2009)

ich habe einen Realtek OnBoard Codec
reicht für mich völlig aus....


----------



## kmf (26. Juli 2009)

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz ... 

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

sowohl im XP-Rechner als auch im Vista64-Rechner.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Juli 2009)

onboard Realtek Chip meines UD3R


----------



## Artas (26. Juli 2009)

Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)
Hole mir irgendwann aber eine X-Fi, wenn ich mit meinem restlichen Hardware dann bald zu frieden bin!!!


----------



## Schrotti (27. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Den Onboardkram hatte ich mal probiert und für mangelhaft bewertet.


----------



## DanielX (27. Juli 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)

Ich will nicht mehr ohne Soundkarte, der Unterschied sind echt Welten.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (28. Juli 2009)

[X] X-Fi (PCI)

OnBoard!? Was ist das??


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi (PCI)
(Xtreme Gamer)

Nie wieder onboard-Sound...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juli 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC888)
Hat auch HD und mann kann es auch übertreibern, beim headset reicht das locker aus.


----------



## Sxiet (28. Juli 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium - Fatal1ty Professional + Sennheiser PC 
Dasi is gerade noch Gut für meineOhren


----------



## Sxiet (28. Juli 2009)

ähm natürlich  PC161


----------



## elchue (29. Juli 2009)

die X-FI von Auzentech ist ja garnicht gelistet 
btw .. PCI


----------



## AlexB_87 (29. Juli 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)


----------



## Monopoly29 (1. August 2009)

Ich verwende eine Sound Blaster Audigy Karte und würde gern auf X-Fi umsteigen würde aber gerne mal wissen wieso die guten Karten umbedingt PCIe brauchen! Bei mir ist nur noch einer frei und den möcht ich mir eigentlich für USB 3.0 aufheben!
Welche X-Fi mit PCI währe den zu empfehlen?


----------



## Madz (1. August 2009)

> wieso die guten Karten umbedingt PCIe brauchen!


Weil es bei solch langlebigen Produkten mittlerweile sinnlosist, auf PCI zu setzen. Soundkarten benutzt man so lange, daß du se mehrere Boardwechsel überleben. PCI stirbt nunmal aus.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2009)

Bei dem PCI/PCIe Wechsel gibt es leider ein kleines Henne/Ei Problem.
Auf der einen Seite wird von den Mobo-Herstellern immer noch viel PCI-Verbaut, auf der anderen Seite sind noch längst nicht alle Anbieter von Erweiterungskarten auf PCIe gewechselt und jeder begründet das mit dem Verhalten des jeweils Anderen.

So hab ich im Endeffekt überhaupt keinen PCIe Steckplatz mehr für die Soka übrig da mein Board nur über zwei x1 Steckplätze verfügt. Und die sind nur deshalb belegt weil ich bei den restlichen Zusatzkarten(TV-Karte und WLAN-Karte) ganz brav auf Zukunftssicherheit geachtet habe -.- .


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (2. August 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Asus Xonar Essence STX



Also auch eine gekauft. 

Merkst du einen Unterschied zu der Xonar DX auf deinen HD 595?

Ich finde, dass z.B. der Bassbereich wesentlich strukturierter wirkt und die Bühnendarstellung (auf den ausgeliehen K701 von nem Bekannten) noch ein Stück präziser bzw. besser positioniert geworden ist. Die Höhen hingegen haben im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen X-Fi Xtreme Music an Agressivität verloren, was meinen Ohren sehr gut tut und den Klang weniger verfälschen lässt. Die Mitten hingegen sind durchaus präsenter geworden, man hört mehr Details raus - das allerdings nur ein bissien.

(P.S.: war früher _Kobra-07_)


----------



## TheOnLY (3. August 2009)

[x] Realtek ALC xxxx

beim nächsten pc is aber auf jeden fall eine richtige soundkarte dabei.


----------



## CoN-Benny (3. August 2009)

Hatte auch zunächst einen Realtek ALC Onboard Codec (Asus P5Q).
Die Qualität war ganz gut und ich dachte es würde mir reichen. Doch bei einigen Intros und Videos bei Spielen (auch bei älteren) laggte der Sound und da mich EAX sowieso reizte kaufte ich mir eine Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series PCIe Karte. Die Qualität ist grandios trotz des schlechten Treibersupports..


----------



## chris070 (3. August 2009)

Audigy 2 ZS


----------



## txt.file (3. August 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> X-Fi all the way!!
> 
> Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt


Oder einfach

nicht das Geld für ne extra Soundkarte
nicht das Geld für ne entsprechende Soundanlaga
die Musik- & Videosammlung in 'lossy Codecs'


----------



## Black Goblin (3. August 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Jahrelang dachte ich Onboard-Sound sei ausreichend. Wer das sagt, hat schlechte Ohren oder noch nie ne gescheite Soundkarte gehabt.



Onboardsound *IST* ausreichend, es sei denn man ist nen 3D-Audio Freak.

Ich hab seit jeher ALCxxx Onboard, das hat immer gereicht. Für mich ist ne Soundkarte rausgeschmissenes Geld, welches ich dann lieber in ne bessere CPU oder Gra-Ka stecke.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

> Ich hab seit jeher ALCxxx Onboard, das hat immer gereicht. Für mich ist ne Soundkarte rausgeschmissenes Geld, welches ich dann lieber in ne bessere CPU oder Gra-Ka stecke.


Hattest du schonmal eine SOundkarte + gutes Headset?


----------



## Black Goblin (3. August 2009)

Wenn du mein Texh genau gelsen hättes dann Eüstest du daß ich noch nie ne Soundkarte gebraucht habe. 

@ headset: ich habe mal ein Sennheiser 160er (100€) auprobiert, aber sofort wieder ungetauscht. Da iat mein Hama CS-410 (30€) um Welten besser und hat für den Preis nen super Sound. 

Und Wenn ich das Headset nicht auf habe Spiele ich mit nem Crative X-230. Mehr sound Braucht man nicht, es sei denn es soll superlaut sein oder man ist ein Soundfetischist.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

Ein teures Headset mit Onboard-Sound ist Geldverschwendung.  Und das das PC 160 besseren Sound als ein 30€ Hama Gerät liefert...niemals!


Probier wirklich mal guten Sound aus! Damit meine ich mindestens eine X-Fi Titanium, Sennheiser PC 161 (oder gute Hifi Kopfhörer von AGK) und ein gutes Boxensystem von Teufel (ab 200€). Das spielt deinen Schrott total an die Wand.

Aktuell sind bei mir die Titanium, ein Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition und ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300 im Einsatz.




			
				Tes des Beyerdynamic MMX 300 schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Manufaktur - edel, aber auch gut?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Vorwort[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Black Goblin (3. August 2009)

ja nee is schon klar.... 300€ für Sound ausgeben. Wie bescheuert kann man denn sein? 

Das Geld lege ich doch lieber für ne gute WaKü an oder für nen schönen Urlaub.

Naja, Wer sich an 300€ teuren Sound erfreuen kann sollst ruhig machen, mir reicht mein Onboardsound.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

Naja, ich bin immer noch voller Überzeugung, daß Onboard Sound das Grottigste überhaupt ist. So wie mit 20 fps zocken und der Meinung zu sein, daß es flüssig laufen würde. Das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 ist wirklich sehr teuer. Wenn ich das Geld hätte ausgeben müssen, wäre es bei mir eher ein Hi-Fi Kopfhörer + Standmikro geworden.

Lies doch mal:

3DCenter Forum - Neue Erkenntnis: X-Fi + gute Kopfhörer = neues Spielerlebnis


----------



## Black Goblin (3. August 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> So wie mit 20 fps zocken und der Meinung zu sein, daß es flüssig laufen würde.



Jop, leider gibt es leute die tatsächlich davon überzeugt sind, man könne mit 18-20 FPS Flüssig spielen. 

Mir ist es halt wichtiger ein aktuelles Spiel bei mittleren oder hohen Details gut Flüssig zu spielen. Also ist mir Die Grafikkarte am wichtigsten, dann Kommt die CPU un dann der ganze rest. Ausserden habe ich mier vo ner Woche eine 300€ Wasserkühlung angeschafft. un dwenn ich noch mal 300€ hätte würde ich eher an ein 24" Monitor denken aber eben nicht an ne soundkarte und ein 7.1 Soundsystem für'n PC. jedem das seine halt.


Sowas wäre bei mir z.b. ein NoGo:


> Die Grafik runter, damit könnte ich leben. Diesen Sound hingegen will ich nicht mehr missen.


Stell dir mal vor ich müsste ein Spiel das ich super gern spielen würde mit nur 16,78 FPS spielen nur weil in mir gerade ein teures Soundsystem gekauft habe und mir nun keine Aktuelle Gra-Ka leisten kann. In so einer Situation würde mir der tolle Sound tierisch am Arsch vorbeigehen.

Und wie gesagt: Ich bin mit meinem Reatek ALC889A + Crative X-230 Top zufrieden. Ich hör gerade ne nette Mp3-Playlist mit Media Monkey und könnte mit dem Sound nicht zufriedener sein.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

> Ich hüer gerade men nette Mp3-Playlist und könnte mit dem Sound nicht zufriedener sein.


Wahrscheinlich hälst du 128 kbit mp3 (bei mir laufen nur noch CDs, 320 kbit oder besser noch FLAC) auch für hochwertig. Deine Aussage wird so lange bestand haben, bis du einmal Musik mit einer guten SOundkarte und einem ebenso guten Headset erleben durftest. 

Bei einer jetzigen Kombination würde ich das kotzen bekommen.



> Die Grafik runter, damit könnte ich leben. Diesen Sound hingegen will ich nicht mehr missen.


Geht mir aber auch so. Zu meiner Pro-Zeit habe ich BF immer auf absolut niedrigsten Details gespielt, weil man da den Gegner besser ausmachen kann (weniger Ablenkung).


----------



## Black Goblin (3. August 2009)

> Wahrscheinlich hälst du 128 kbit mp3 auch für hochwertig.


Nein, das habe ich nie behauptet. Ausserdem hört man den Qualitätsverlust unter 192kb sofort raus. 128 oder sowas tuen ich mir nicht an. meißten sist die quali bei mir so zwischen 256 und 320. 




> Deine Aussage wird so lange bestand haben, bis du einmal Musik mit einer guten SOundkarte und einem ebenso guten Headset erleben durftest.


Ja, gut müglich. Aber was man nicht hat  vermisst man auch nicht.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

Mein Tip an dich: INvestier mal die 70€ in eine X-Fi Titanium:

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium retail, PCIe x1 (70SB088000000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kostet nicht viel mehr als ein gutes Spiel und vond er Karte hast du über Jahre hinaus etwas.


----------



## Black Goblin (3. August 2009)

jo, mal schauen Was das Weihnachtsgeld so sagt 

Aber ob ich dann mit meinem X-230 und Der Sounkarte nen spürbar besseren Sound habe steht auf nem anderen Blatt...


----------



## micha2 (3. August 2009)

also ich behaupte einfach mal, das hier 90% ne X-fi im rechner haben, weils die anderen auch haben.
meine x-fi hat gutes geld bei ebay gebracht. in der stereoausgabe(musik) ist die x-fi keinen deut besser gewesen. zum zocken wird ein G35 headset verwendet. ich bin schließlich kein einzelkind und möchte mich wenigsten mit meinen clanfreunden unterhalten und trotzdem mitbekommen, von woher der schuss kam.
@madz
und wenn hier einer behauptet, das der realtek onboardsound der grottikste ist, weis ich ganz genau, das der keine ahnung von musik, ganz zu schweigen vom spielen hat.
wenn einer behauptet, das der hama-lautsprecher für 5€ grottik ist, kann ich das ja noch verstehen. aber solche aussagen von dir entbehren jeglicher realität!
ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, gute musik höre ich auf einer guten stereoanlage und nicht auf nem rechner.
spielst du wirklich mit niedrigen details? 
das ist ja grottik. lass dir von nem Battlefieldzocker sagen, das das ausschalten der schatten vollkommen reicht um den gegner auch in türnischen rechtzeitig zu sehen. den rest des spieles hättest du problemlos genießen können.
ist schon nicht schlecht, wie wichtig dir der sound ist und wie du zockst. du willst gegner schnell entdecken und nebenbei der lauschigen musik lauschen

übrigens hören die meisten x-fi besitzer ihre musik anschließend in Bus/Auto/Bahn über 5€ ohrstöpsel

den threat hier müsste mal ein plattenproduzent/studiobesitzer lesen.
gelächter pur.


----------



## Black Goblin (3. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> in der stereoausgabe(musik) ist die x-fi keinen deut besser gewesen.



Eben das meine ich ja, wer weiß denn ob sich die 70€ auch wirklich lohnen ... 




micha2 schrieb:


> übrigens hören die meisten x-fi besitzer ihre musik anschließend in Bus/Auto/Bahn über 5€ ohrstöpsel



Hehe ^^ der war gut


----------



## computertod (3. August 2009)

[X]Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)
leider, meine Creative Live! 5.1 Karte funzt unter x64 nicht


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

> ist schon nicht schlecht, wie wichtig dir der sound ist und wie du zockst. du willst gegner schnell entdecken und nebenbei der lauschigen musik lauschen


Ich spiele Shooter,. Geräusche liefern sehr viele relevate Spielinformationen.  Die Zeiten, in denen ich alle Details runterschraube sind allerdings vorbei. Schatten gehörten übrigens nicht dazu. Diese können dir auch den HIntern retten (Feind steht auf Haus und wirft seinen Schatten in die Gasse darunter)



> (musik) ist die x-fi keinen deut besser gewesen.


Selbst ausprobiert und ich fand es einfach totalen Schrott. Mein P5Q pro onboard Sound hat gegen die X-Fi keine Schnittte



> übrigens hören die meisten x-fi besitzer ihre musik anschließend in Bus/Auto/Bahn über 5€ ohrstöpsel


Jau, da hast du recht. Deswegen habe ich für unterwegs die hier:

Beyerdynamic MMX 100 schwarz (713.627) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> und wenn hier einer behauptet, das der realtek onboardsound der grottikste ist, weis ich ganz genau, das der keine ahnung von musik, ganz zu schweigen vom spielen hat.
> wenn einer behauptet, das der hama-lautsprecher für 5€ grottik ist, kann ich das ja noch verstehen. aber solche aussagen von dir entbehren jeglicher realität!


Gibt es da auch eine Erklärung für? Und was hat Klang mit Ahnung von Musik zu tun?
Der komplette Analogteil von Onboardsound ist Preis bedingt minderwertig und wenn man Pech hat resamplet der Treiber auch noch.


> ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, gute musik höre ich auf einer guten stereoanlage und nicht auf nem rechner.


Also bei mir ist das ein und das selbe.
Die Stereoanlage(Kef iQ7 an Pioneer A-676) wird nämlich analog vom PC gespeist, da hört man nicht nur den Unterschied Onboardsound zu Add-In sondern auch die Xonar D2 zur Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1  .



> den threat hier müsste mal ein plattenproduzent/studiobesitzer lesen.
> gelächter pur.


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, sie tuen es bzw. sie lesen Studien über die Verbreitung von verschiedenen Wiedergabegeräten.
Heraus gefunden hat man dabei wohl dass viele an dieser Stelle sparen weshalb gerade Mainstream-Platten gerne mal auf idealen "Hama-Klang" abgemischt werden.
Einfach mal nach "Loudness war" suchen.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

Also ich nutze die Supreme FX II, die es zu meinem CIIF dazu gab. Und ich finde den Klang eigentlich ganz gut, allerdings ist meine Anlage auch nicht grade die beste... Noch mehr Spaß macht das zocken und Musik hören dann ganz klar mit meiner Medusa Die ist zwar auch nicht perfekt, aber mir reicht es allemal.


----------



## micha2 (4. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch eine Erklärung für? Und was hat Klang mit Ahnung von Musik zu tun?
> Der komplette Analogteil von Onboardsound ist Preis bedingt minderwertig und wenn man Pech hat resamplet der Treiber auch noch.


dann ließ die aussagen, auf die sich mein post bezieht und du wirst es schnell merken! sollte ein moderator eigentlich wissen.
übrigens, was hat klang nicht mit musik zu tun. die antwort würde mich mal interressieren. gut man muss musik nicht klangvoll hören. aber ein ziel sollte es sein.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das ein und das selbe.
> Die Stereoanlage(Kef iQ7 an Pioneer A-676) wird nämlich analog vom PC gespeist, da hört man nicht nur den Unterschied Onboardsound zu Add-In sondern auch die Xonar D2 zur Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1  .


schön, wenn es bei dir so ist. 
ich speise aber meine anlage nicht analog vom PC. warum auch.
es sei denn, ich habe ne party bei mir zu hause und schließe mal das schlepptop an um keine CD´s wechseln zu müssen.
die musik läuft dann über die außenlautsprecher meines hauses, welche im dachkasten verbaut sind. frag mal einen in der runde ob der erkennt, obs von nem onboardchip oder ner x-fi gespeist wird. 
aber es soll ja tatsächlich menschen geben, die ein überempfindliches gehör haben und deswegen frequenzen wahrnehmen, die 99% der menschheit garnicht wahrnehmen können.
oder willst du wirklich behaupten, das ein mensch alle frequenzbereiche von 20Hz(Tiefbass) bis 20Khz(obere höhen) wahrnehmen kann?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, sie tuen es bzw. sie lesen Studien über die Verbreitung von verschiedenen Wiedergabegeräten.
> Heraus gefunden hat man dabei wohl dass viele an dieser Stelle sparen weshalb gerade Mainstream-Platten gerne mal auf idealen "Hama-Klang" abgemischt werden.
> Einfach mal nach "Loudness war" suchen.


ja, das mag gut möglich sein. obs aber sinn macht? glaub kaum. naja, vielleicht für die 10er cd-sammlung von oma´s lieblingshits


----------



## Speedi (4. August 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi (PCI)

Ich nutze eine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio auf PCI-Basis.
Der Klang ist ganz gut, auf jeden Fall besser, als bei dem onBoard-Sound meines P5Q PRO. 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. August 2009)

Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer (PCI) in der Bulk-Variante.

günstig und spitze mit teufel concept mpe!


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2009)

Onboard

Wobei ich hier den Unterschied zwischen dem ALC662 des Zotac 9300 ITX und dem AD2000B des Asus P5Q Deluxe heraushöre.
Werde mich aber nach einer USB Soundkarte umschauen, sobald ich wieder aufs SG05 wechsel.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. August 2009)

[X] Onboard Realtek


----------



## emmaspapa (4. August 2009)

Realtek HD irgendwas. Reicht absolut aus und hat einen guten Klang. Mit knapp 40 kann ich bei einer "besseren" Soundkarte auch keinen Unterschied erkennen.


----------



## hot6boy (6. August 2009)

hoffentlich gibt es den pci steckplatz noch lange auf zukünftigen mainboards....da ich nicht vorhabe  meine x fi   nur deswegen auszutauschen.....


----------



## q9450proll (6. August 2009)

Nutze den Digitalausgang des Realtekbla irgendwas. Mein AV Receiver kann damit glasklare 192KHz in 24 bit wiedergeben vorausgesetzt man bekommt sone Quelle was wohl eher die Seltenheit sein dürfte. Der Chipsatz schleift Dolby digital und DTS durch. Was will man mehr? Beim Zocken nutze ich dann das Dolby pro logic II Klangfeld des Receivers oder den DTS upmix des Chipsatzes und hab den perfekten Raumklang. Bei der Leistung die man quasi kostenlos zum Mainboard mit dazu bekommt lohnt es sich nicht für mich mehr Geld für eine Soundkarte auszugeben.


----------



## revil (6. August 2009)

Auzentech x-fi prelude 7.1 fehlt^^


----------



## ThoR65 (6. August 2009)

Bei mir werkelt die gute alte X-Fi Xtreme Gamer.


----------



## madwings (6. August 2009)

Habe ebenfalls eine X-Fi Xtreme Gamer. Finde das P/L-Verhältnis (ca. 50€) gut, wenn man auf ein wenig Schnickschnack wert legt wie Equalizer, Raumklang-Effekte etc


----------



## labernet (6. August 2009)

supremefx x-fi pcie, welche mit dem asus crosshair 3 formula kommt


----------



## Berserkervmax (8. August 2009)

_(X) Andere/ältere Creative-Karte 

_Creative Audigy 1  (PCI)

Läuft ohne Probleme schon seit Jahren...glaube ist immer noch aus dem ersten PC von 1999....


----------



## Hitman2311 (8. August 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi (PCI Express)

Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2009)

[X] Onboard Codec Realtek ALC888


----------



## raw (8. August 2009)

Hab mir vor kurzem eine Auzentech X-Fi Forte zugelegt und bin von Funktionsumfang und Sound total begeistert.


----------



## perex4d (9. August 2009)

Meine Audigy 2 läuft super auf meinem 64-bit System 


Gruß Perry


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. August 2009)

[X]_ Onboard-Codec (anderer Hersteller)
ESS Maestro vorübergehend 
_


----------



## sfb2 (11. August 2009)

(x) Realtec ALC 888
(x) Creative X-Fi PciE

Sehr interessanter Thread !!

Versuch nun schon seit längerem die optimale Soundkombination für mich herauszufinden.
Habe den Sound an meinen Denon-Verstärker mit englischen Mission760 (Philosophie: Kein Treble, kein Bass, also pure Sound,-))...

Folgende Erfahrungswerte :

Hab jetzt nen ALC888, viel besser alsn ALC883, und besser als ne SBLive, Audigy2..
Die ebenfalls zur Verfügung stehende X-FI is wohln Tick besser, wobei der Unterschied zu ner Audigy2 oder SBLive! erstaunlicherweise doch sehr groß ist, obwohl ich persönlich sagen muss, dass bei kleinen Zimmerlautstärken und nicht immer voll ausgefahrenem Volume sich der ALC888 etwas "kerniger", "knackiger" im positiven Sinn, anhört...
Der Unterschied is aber wirklich nur noch im nuancen-bereich, die ALCs sind wirklich sehr gut geworden; wichtig is aber auch mindestens ne X-FI, darunter ist der Sound tatsächlich schlechter als z.B nen ALC888...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. August 2009)

[X] Creative X-Fi

Eine Auzentech X-Fi 7.1 Prelude ärgert im Zusammenspiel mit dem Logitech Z-5500 Digital THX die Nachbarn!!!


----------



## RavenlordX (12. August 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC 888) auf nem XFX 780i nVidia Mainboard

Und sehr zufrieden damit, weil nun alle Lautsprecher @ 7.1 funktionieren, nicht wie bei der X-Fi Gamer+zusatzkabel für 7.1!

X-Fi ging bei mir wieder an den Händler zurück! (nur Probleme mit Vista 64 + Aktuelleste Treiber gehabt)
Von der Qualität habe ich keinen Unterschied festgestellt, und ich höre sehr viel Musik und achte peinlichst auf den Klang, auch im Auto!

Das meiste am Klang macht sowieso ein gutes System aus.

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2009)

Eine Audigy 2 ZS - und das seit vielen vielen Jahren


----------



## ADS112 (12. August 2009)

Ich habe auch eine X-Fi Extrem Gammer und ich habe mir neulich ein NB zulegt und das hatte dan Onboard.Ich habe mir dann sofort wieder eine X-Fi geholt, wer einmal eine X-Fi hatte wird nie wieder auf sie verzichten möchten.


----------



## -k2- (12. August 2009)

ich persöhnlich bin stolzer besitzer eines asus rampage 2 extreme (soundkarte mit x-fi features mitgeliefert)
und zu den leute mit onboard-sound sag ich nur; wer sagt onboard-sound reiche ihm aus, hatte noch nie ne sounkarte...


----------



## Madz (12. August 2009)

Die Soundkarte auf dem Rampage mitgeliefert ist, ist aber nur eine kastrierte X-Fi.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2009)

Das ist überhaupt keine X-FI sondern ein ADI Chip zu welchem Asus EAX-Support(über die CPU) bis Version 4.0 gekauft hat.


----------



## Madz (12. August 2009)

Danke! Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Big D (13. August 2009)

VIA onboard, hatte aber vor mir demnächst eine X-Fi zuzulegen, kann mich aber nich entscheiden welche


----------



## cloth82 (14. August 2009)

ich brauche für mein kondensatormic 48 volt phantomspeisung.. bin mit meiner esi maya 44 absolut zufrieden. exzellenter sound, viele einstellungen (signalrouting), ASIO kompatibel, niedrige latenz... alles tiptop.


----------



## kyuss1975 (14. August 2009)

*creative xfi fatal1ty pro pci-express.* bei weitem besser als onboard sound.
nur das webupdate von creative ist nervig - lahmer server. downloads mit nur lächerlichen 13 kb/s.


----------



## VIRUSDOTEXE (18. August 2009)

X-FI Fatal1ty 4ever !!! @ Kyuss1975: Das mit den Webupdater ist wirklich supernervig... Versuchs mal nachts, bei mir hilfts


----------



## alfalfa (18. August 2009)

Hab Audigy 2 angekreuzt, obwohl ich 'ne Audigy 4 habe, aber die Auswahl gibt es ja nicht.
Mehrfachnennung ist ja leider auch nicht möglich, denn in meinen anderen beiden PC's und dem Notebook nutze ich nur den Realtek Onboard Sound.

Also wenn ihre Eure Statistik bereinigen wollt, müsst ihr 3 Realtek Onboard-Codecs hinzuzählen und entweder die Audigy 4 als Audigy 2 oder halt als "andere" (aber nicht ältere) Creative Karte zählen. 

P.S.
Die Farbgebung der neuen Website ist ja furchtbar!
Diese hellblaue Schrift auf weißem Untergrund ist nicht gerade leicht zu lesen...


----------



## RuxX (19. August 2009)

Creative X-Fi (PCI)
[Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro. Series]


----------



## EGThunder (20. August 2009)

Ich nutze eine ASUS Xonar DX für PCIe. 

EG


----------



## Dark Mark (20. August 2009)

Ich habe eine Creative X-Fi Extreme Music (PCI) drinnen


----------



## Ratty0815 (20. August 2009)

-k2- schrieb:


> ich persöhnlich bin stolzer besitzer eines asus rampage 2 extreme (soundkarte mit x-fi features mitgeliefert)
> und zu den leute mit onboard-sound sag ich nur; wer sagt onboard-sound reiche ihm aus, hatte noch nie ne sounkarte...



Und genau diese Karte ist bei mir nach 3 Tagen rausgeflogen da sie in meinen Augen keineswegs mit einer "echten" x-fi mithalten kann.
Ist zwar für eine Onboardsoundkarte nicht schlecht doch ich Arbeite auch mit Musik bzw. der Erstellung davon & die daraus resultierende Ergebnisse haben mein Gehör nicht zufreiden stellen können.

Auch waren die Ansprechzeiten in Traktor Pro mit 10ms einfach zu langsam was zu einem Verzehrtem Ton führte.

So Long...


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. August 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtek ALC xxxx)


----------



## Madz (24. August 2009)

Wen es interessiert:

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Manufaktur - edel, aber auch gut?


----------



## myu (25. August 2009)

Realtek onboard

Ich hatte mal ne X-Fi und die ist nach 2 Wochen wieder rausgeflogen. Am Digitalausgang ist die Qualität eh die gleiche und die netten Zusatzfeatures haben nicht fuktioniert. Mit dem Onboard-Sound hatte ich hingegen nie Probleme...


----------



## sanmonku (25. August 2009)

EMU 1212M & x-fi fatality


----------



## Intelfan (27. August 2009)

[x] Onboard-Codec (Realtec ALC xxxx)

Was soll man am Notebook schon machen...
Und am PC ist es mir den Aufpreis wert. Mein Dolby Digital Reciver richtet das schon. Dann brauche ich nicht auch noch ne teure Soundkarte...


----------



## danysahne333 (30. August 2009)

Hört man da wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen Soundkarte und onboard-sound?


----------



## Madz (30. August 2009)

Ja, der Unterschied ist enorm. Vor allem wenn man gute Boxen oder ein super Headset wie das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 hat.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (31. August 2009)

[x] Audigy 2
zwar alt, aber da meine Onboard-Soundkarte den Bach runtergegangen ist, hab ich nach was günstigen und halbwegs guten geschaut und bin mehr als zu Frieden


----------



## schocky321 (31. August 2009)

hi was geht 

ist der sound den so anders ?
Ich benutze meinen Onboardchip und ich finde der ist schon recht gut.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2009)

1. Willkommen im Forum.
2. Hier sind weder unzählige Satzzeichen noch "Schreien" erwünscht.
3. Der Unterschied ist bei entsprechenden Wiedergabegeräten mehr als deutlich. Mit 5€ Boxen dagegen hört man ihn natürlich nicht.


----------



## Mr_Duese (2. September 2009)

[x] X-Fi PCI

Hab ne X-Fi Xtreme Music mit Daniel K Forte Treiber.
Sauberer Klang, unglaublicher Unterschied zu Onboard


----------



## SpecR (4. September 2009)

xfi titanium@cristalyser bei mp3`s der hammer 
sowie cmss 3D    100€ für fans des komprimierten musikgeschmack ein pflichtkauf


----------



## PanikGOW (5. September 2009)

Bei mir übernimmt die Soundberechnung der Realtek ALC 890.Und ich möchte dazu sagen,das das Teil seine Arbeit gut macht


----------



## AlexB_87 (13. September 2009)

[x] Creative X-Fi (PCI)


----------

